# Fragezeichen im Link, was ist das?



## EuropaChat (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

was ist das für ein Fragezeichen im Link? (Fett markiert)(Steht in der Konsole)



> Vorzeitiges Laden der Smileys ...
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-).gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-(.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-P.gif
> ...


----------



## uwe_reiner (29. August 2010)

Das ist die Erweiterung der URL um den query-String; nette Übersicht in http://straub.as/java/net/url.html , vgl. auch JAVA-API; java.net; class URL und die dort in der Einleitung erwähnten Links; der mosaic-link ist leider nicht mehr gültig, aber der zu RFC 2396, Seite 14, Kapitel 3.4. Query Component...
HOffe, das hilft...


----------



## EuropaChat (29. August 2010)

So zeigt es die Fehlermeldung:



> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-).gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-(.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-P.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-O.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/?sm/=-D.gif



Und hier sind meine Grafiken gelagert:



> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/=-).gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/=-(.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/=-P.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/=-O.gif
> Bild geladen: file:/C:/Users/Markus/Documents/Programmierungen/Chat/Chat/img/=-D.gif




Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## SPiKEe (29. August 2010)

Fehler im Source
bitte mal die entsprechende stellen die zum loaden verantwortlich sind posten ...
ansonsten können wir dir schlecht weiterhelfen ...
hellsehen kann hier niemand


btw : du hättest keinen extra thread auf machen müssen ... es hätte gereicht wenn du es in deinem eigentlich thread mit reingeschrieben hättest

zur erklärung der fragezeichen selbst

> trennung zwischen URL und PARAMETERN ... in der regel in i-welchen WEB-protokollen *HTTP und der gleichen*
interpretation ist immer vom server abhängig ...
kann beim dierekten I/O-zugriff aufs file-system nicht verarbeitet werden da
1) diese zeichen im file-name verboten sind
2) der interpreter fehlt um aus dem trenner-zeichen und den angehängten informationen was sinnvolles zusammen setzen zu können


----------



## EuropaChat (29. August 2010)

So, habe jetzt mal die URL geändert, nun funktioniert es. Es lag tatsächlich an dem Umlaut. Gruß Markus.


----------

